# Parts For Restoring An Old Harmony Guitar



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi all,

I have a customer looking to restore a very old Harmony Guitar. That's not really in our wheelhouse yet. Anyone out there specialize in such a thing? Any suggestions where I could forward her?

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

What kind of Harmony? Acoustic or electric?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

There's a great Harmony based forum here: 
http://harmonyguysboard.net/
and further info/links here http://harmony.demont.net/ 

There's some info in there somewhere about a luthier who was rebuilding some of the better ones (Sovereigns etc)
New bracing to replace ladder type and everything. (not the "learn as he went, experimental how to guy", but a real top notch resto)


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

There's got to be someone on that Harmony board who could help out. 
I've done a little bit with Harmony but I'm by no means an expert on them or professional level. I will say they are good guitars, very light and resonant, with a pleasing tone. If I ever see one for sale, I'll buy it.
Finding tuners is no problem, frets are easy to match. You can build anything for them, it just takes time. I guess the question is, "how bad is it?" or "how long was it left out in the rain or in the barn?"


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

This guy is down around Toronto somewhere...

https://www.youtube.com/user/davey4557/search?query=harmony


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Managed to get some pics:

View attachment Harmony 1.jpg
View attachment Harmony 1.jpg
View attachment Harmony 1.jpg
View attachment Harmony 1.jpg
View attachment Harmony 1.jpg


The last pic is one she pulled from the net. She says it looks exactly like the guitar used to look.

EDIT: Apparently the uploader isn't working for me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Maybe this will work?










Harmony H39 Acoustic Guitar (with pickup)

She needs a new bridge, pickup, a screw here or there, etc.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I have a Silvertone/Harmony(very similar body shape) rosewood bridge, tuners, pickguard, tailpiece


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

what is wrong with the pickup?
i have the identical pickup and knob assembly here-
the knob assembly is screwed.
the pickup wont read on my multimeter but works fine-
one of those open coil things.
building a partscaster around that pickup actually.

there are two rivets holding the pup together-
you could drill the pinch points out and examine the coil.

chances are its just no longer grounding.
and of course that lead- those are weak links.

for a bridge, ive used these-

http://www.stewmac.com/Hardware_and...p_Guitar/Archtop_Bridge_with_Bone_Saddle.html

and an older variation of these- 
http://www.stewmac.com/Hardware_and...ces/Archtop_Guitar/Archtop_Guitar_Bridge.html

ive done a few of these guitars- love them.

pm me if you want, ive got a few bits and pieces


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

fraser said:


> what is wrong with the pickup?
> 
> i have the identical pickup and knob assembly here-
> the knob assembly is screwed.
> ...


She is in Prince Albert, Saskatchewan. I'm over in Nepean, ON. My guess is she googled "guitar parts" and our site came up in the results.

Does anyone know any good techs in her area that I can send her to?


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Have your customer check out luthier Darrell Pura here in Saskatoon or luthier Dave Freeman of Timeless Instruments in Tugaske, Sask. I would offer to do it myself except I have probably a half dozen project guitars of my own that are not receiving the attention they need.

Regards,


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Sorry, forgot to get back to this thread. I forwarded her the info mentioned here and she sends her thanks!

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Suggest seeking out a shop who's luthiers are not Brand X snobs like the one who told me my Harmony wasn't worth fixing. 
Yeah, I know it isn't a Martin, but its a sentimental guitar that I cannot play. I guess my money wasn't good enough. 
The next guy was and did a fine job. That, and HE made the money that the first *should* have. No business sense I guess


----------

